# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  واجبك في رمضان

## anes mahasneh

ا-حافظ على الصلاه   2-لا تتكلم الكلام البدي ولو مزاحا فيضيع صومك 3-لا تسرف في الطعام ولا تنظر الى التلفزيون لانه يفسد الاخلاق4_اكثر من الصدقات على الاقارب والمحتاجين  :Eh S(15):

----------


## مسار الضوء

جزاك الله خير اخي 

 تقبل مروري

----------


## القيصر

اكثر من ذكر الله وصل اقاربك
احيي ليله القدر اليوم اقراء القران لامواتك وترحم عليهم واكثر من الدعاء
ارضي والديك وغض البصر عن المحرمات  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------

